# St Barts IVFers : Part 39



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all  

It's great to see this thread active again


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Just bookmarking.

J x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

woohoo a new home!!! 

jess4zak- dont worrie hun they have there reasons for different types of drugs ect!! i cant believe we have 5 days to go!!!  
well if you see me on the day i have brown hair and a big fringe and wear black glasses am skinny as for the clothes ummmm aint got a clue will update nearer the time lol i will have a hair band though either a red bow or a sliver butterfly!! 

hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Good morning ladies,

Hope you are all doing well, good luck to you all with scans next week.

I'm still feeling tired, but my accupuncture session helped improve my energy levels yesterday so that was nice, hope this trend continues.

Jess4zac, if you are ever worried about your drugs you should email them and ask, they are used to getting crazy questions, not that yours are crazy in the least.  I made myself nuts comparing myself with others on the site and finally just had to except that everyone is different and I have to trust they know what they are doing, just email them with questions, it's the best solution.  We are all on different drugs for different reasons.  Just ask the nurses they will let you know.  If you are worried then it is a good question to ask them.

Suzia


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning lady's how are we its friday again    

Kitten


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just marking thread.

More of a lurker than a poster at the moment as I've had to put tx on hold for another month.

Hope everyone is OK.  

Nix,. xx


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello everyone!

I'm still here, still waiting ....... I would agree with Catherine (nice nurse) that the two week wait is the worst thing ever ...... 

I'm just hanging on till  Wednesday, I am determinded not to give in and test early. I panic when I have symptoms still and also when I don't   Have no idea what is going on.... Have a horrible swollen leg two as I have been bitten (probably by a horsefly) and can't take piriton which is a right pain   Sorry for the moan!

I hope everyone is good (I am a bit out of touch with everyone on the thread). Sarah - how are you Hope you are okay  

Min x


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all, a new home woo hoo!!!

Zoie - Thanks i will keep eye open for ya, and hopefully cya tuesday xx

Suzia - I am not really worrying, just the odd thing or two !!!  I have emailed nurses but they didnt get back to me today, and i guess they are not there over weekend.

Does anyone know if its normal to start period whilst taking the marvelon for down reg, as i started bleeding today, its day 15 of down reg today. I did try to catch Barts before they closed but must of missed them.

Sarah and Min hope you both ok xx

Everyone else hi and hope you are well xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all 

jesss4zak ive always known everyone to say they have a bleed while doing d/r hun cause thats the idea! to have no linning and ovarys shut down x x


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Zoie- good luck hun stimming soon.....how exciting   

Jess- I don't know about the bleed hun...i ook marvelon but bled few days after finishing. Day 15 is close enough so don't worry. Aren't u supposed to start stimming when you get a bleed?

Min1- I know the 2ww seems much longer and it just drags but nearly there....hope its gud news for both of us.

Hope the rest are ok.


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Well ladies I have some news for you. As you all know I have been testing everyday like a mad woman. On 7 to 8 dpo it was a negative then I had a very very faint positive at 9dpo, I tested with clearblue and was 'not pregnant' everyday the line got slightly more visible. Yesterday at 12dpo I tested with answer and got a very clear positive and I have just tested today at 13dpo at 7pm and got *'pregnant 1-2 '*                    

I am sooooooo excited, over the moon. I never thought I would be writing this, seems to good to be true. I always see people posting BFP's and never thought I would. I am cautiously excited and taking each day as it comes. Me and DH can't stop grinning. Thank you all for your support, prayers and encouragement, I will still be here to see the rest of the BFP's.

Sarah x


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh Sarah that's excellent news!

I am very, very pleased for you - well done!!

Love Mac x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

hi sarah4eva...just want to say congratulations...im a lurker on this thread at the mo as still waiting for my appointmant from barts                                                                    

kitten80...good luck with the ivf hun have you got your appointmant through yet?

hi everyone im a lurker at the mo just awaiting an appointmant.cu xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

hi CL yes I am still waiting for my appointment from Bart's but to be fair I only sore my consultant last Monday and officially picked Bart's as the hospital I wonted to get treated at and he said I should here with in 3 months so not expecting it just yet so I am having fun before it all starts  .

I have a question for the lady's that have started treatment how long after first appointment at Bart's do you start treatment?

Also well done Sarah      

Everyone ok

Kitten


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

kitten80...you should follow it up tho as i was refured 19th june and they couldnt find my file so ive now been re-refured and some of the pages are missing if you dont keep check it could take even longer...cu.xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! contrast sarah4eva xxxx wishing you the best 8 months xxxx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats Sarah4Eva!

Bart's go from one extreme to another - been waiting about 6 weeks to hear from anyone and get a call today asking to go for an appointment on Friday!  Ah well, mustn't complain.  

J x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

woohoo jinglebell thats great news hun you will be starting soon xxxxx 
im up barts in the morning for me scan!! feeeling nervous but also excited!! really hope all is doing good in there and i can start stimming!  

jess4zak- woohoo hun we both up there tomaz are you excited?? im gonna wear a red head band with a bow on it hun cant tell you any more as aint got a clue what im gonna wear lol 
if i seee you what should i call you as people might think im weid saying hello jess4zak lol

hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi everyone

Sorry I've not been on for a while - I've been trying to think of "other things".

Tomorrow is my Barts appointment.  Apart from a long wait - what should I expect?

I've printed off my cycles and history as well as my temp charts from when I was on clomid.  What else?  Do they actually talk to you about stuff because Southend never really talked to me and never really answered any of my many questions.

I am totally bricking it if I'm honest! Help!!!!!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

bellini - hiya hun im up tomoz morning for scan !! 
tomoz you wil get there and will have a scan dh will do a sa sample and then you will see a nurse lady to discuss what your having ie, ivf/icsi or iui then you will see a doctor who will go through things and make you go for a blood test if needed ect you might be sent off for luch inbetween all this though xx somepeople go straight on the waiting list others have to wait for blood tests before they can so cant tell you that bit xx they asked me if afs were regular but thats about it hun xxxx goodluck xxx


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Zoie- good luck for your scan hun, hope all is well and you'll be ready for stimming!!!!!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks sarah4eva xxx


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Woo hoo, so bloody happy for you Sarah4Eva!  keep up the good work!    Am grinning for you.
zoie- good luck tomorrow!  here's hoping you start stimming soon  
Bellini - long time not post, good luck 2 u too tomorrow!! the nurses etc at Barts are fab, 
Mac1 - fingers x'd for you and prayers........ for you!  
Hi everyone else!  
Now that I've made an entry into the new thread, Just a quick question, has anyone taken agnus catus, went to H&B and purchased a big bottle.  Does anyone know if it works? or heard of it helping?
Woo hoo Sarah, well long,


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya resilliant just wanted to say thanks hun xxx
and also i looked into that agnus catus and it says to do at least 4 months on it as it rebalances your hormones ect ment to be good!! but it says DO NOT TAKE WHILE DOING ANY TX!!! not to be taken with fertility drugs of any sort! so if you are going to do tx hun then prob best to stay away if you gonna go natural for awhile then go for it hun xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girl all went well today and i have started stimming today the jab was fine i didnt feel it at all phew!!!! 
as of monday im up everyother day!!   got to be done though!! 
it was very busy up there today and they were behind so took longer then i thought but who cares ive started lol

jess4zak- hope it went well for you today hun xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps

Zoie congrates on stimming the fun begin here I guess.

Hello everyone els how you all doing?

Kitten


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for your message Zoie! and its great news you've started stimming.  Big fat follicles wish to you.  Keep up the good work.
Jess4zak-hope it went well today.


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi there      

I tested at 4 30 this morning, my first test, I got a positive result and a very strong line!!!!!!!!

We are both very stunned!!!!! And very very pleased. I am praying and hoping that it stays as long as possible, we are just so delighted to get to this point 

Congratulations Sarah  

Min x

ps am posting this from Italy, decided to go after consultant told me to go for it (he thought I was silly worrying) I think getting away from everything, especially work, and being with my family has really helped me


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

WOW min congrates loverly lady I have some grate hopes at Bart's now I'm so happy for you hope you have a lovely time take care of yourself.

Kitten


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi!!

Congrats min1. I hope it all goes well for you.  

Well yesterday was a really strange day.  We got straight on the list and it looks like we could be in tx in 3 months!

Mr B needs to stop smoking (he's going to try and cut down at least) and whilst I'm in the right range for weight, I asked how much I need to lose to go down a BMI point and I need to lose 5kg (11lbs) so I'm going to go for it big time.

Mr B is elated (not that he really understands what on earth is going on).  His SA was low still which means we have to do ICSI.  They scanned me and I looked "good" apparently.  My lining (CD20) was 11mm which apparently is good and they "think" I have ov'd naturally.  Shame though that we couldn't  for 5 days so might have missed ovulation this month.

Thing is, I'm not elated at all.  In fact I feel a bit "meh" IYSWIM.  Not sure why.  I think I just feel overwhelmed.  
I know I should be:   but instead last night I've been crying. Mr B said that I should be pleased we're on the list and yes, I am... but it's not how I imagined making my baby.  In a test tube. So clinical and impersonal.  I'm scared. Scared of the needles, scared of the process, scared in case it doesn't work. 

I want a baby sooo much.  I honestly thought we would be pregnant already and not need it. 

Also, I think I'm really hurt and angry.  For all these months everyone's been making it like it's all in my head and that there's nothing physically wrong.  They still haven't put a label on us but I finally know that someone is listening - EVEN IF I RELAX FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE WE STILL NEED IVF TO GET PREGNANT!! 

Did anyone else feel like this?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Bellini I no were your coming from people keep saying relaxe and it will happen its all in your head well I proved them wrong when I told them what my consultant said you just no when something isn't right don't you I should be up there around the same time as you so yay.

everyone ok


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Just back from 3rd scan.  Everything is going so well they think that I may be going up on Friday for EC, just waiting for the phone call.  Myself and DH were very surprised at this result as we were thinking on Monday, so we are very excited now!!!  Can't wait for Friday now. 

Hope the rest of you are doing well.  Good luck to those of youstarting scans next week

And congrats to the BFP!!!!

Suzi


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

woohoo congrats min1 wishing you all the best xxxx

belinni congrats hun great news you will be starting in no time xxx

suzia- wow thats quick hun so glad all is going well as of monday i am going for the scans everyother day!! so long journeys to come lol


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Min1- Congrats hun that is great news. 

It's a good day for Barts huh? I emailed them this morning with the good news and have just received a call...my scan is booked for the 27th of August. I am soo excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Sarah4eva said:


> Min1- Congrats hun that is great news.
> 
> It's a good day for Barts huh? I emailed them this morning with the good news and have just received a call...my scan is booked for the 27th of August. I am soo excited and nervous at the same time.


ooo exciting

Good luck


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey Sarah!
I just got my call too. As I am a Norfolk patient I got the option of going locally but have decided to go to barts. I trust them now, even though the admin system is awful. They even answered my phone query the other day   anyway, guess what ... My scan is 27th too    was really pleased as it's only 3 weeks after et and 2 weeks tomorrow which doesn't seem too long at all! I'm at 10 20, may see you there (I'm sure we must have crossed paths before now).

Bellini- I understand exactly how you feel, once you start the drugs your emotions are even more all over the place. I kept being told I could keep trying, even though I knew my surgery after the ectopics in 2004 had been pretty bad, and I ended up losing my tubes. I think that made it easier in a way because like you, I really didn't have a choice in the end. Keep going, it took me 8 years to have my ds and another 8 years to get to this point, don't give up  

Zoie- really pleased everything's going so well  

Kitten - thanks for lovely message  

Hello to everyone else  

Still feeling a bit stunned !!!!!!! Am going to stop resting now and treat myself to some lovely ice cream.

Min x


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi All

Min1 - huge congratulations! Hope all goes well for you - and enjoy your break in Italy!

Suzia - good luck with the EC on Friday - fingers crossed that you get loads of good eggs.

Bellini - don't feel bad that you are not jumping for joy just yet. I think its such a long exhausting journey that its natural to feel down about it at times. It can also be hard to come to terms with how 'easy' it seems for other people to fall pregnant - some who weren't even trying! And other people's 'helpful' comments can be very frustrating!! Hopefully by the time your appointment comes through you will be feeling more positive about it all.

Good Luck everyone else with all your scans etc!

Love Mac x

PS - has anyone on here tried acupuncture? If so what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

mac1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Min1 - huge congratulations! Hope all goes well for you - and enjoy your break in Italy!
> 
> ...


Not actupuncture, but hubs and I have had 3 sessions of Bowen Therapy. It definately chills you out and physically it helps with sleeping etc.

I'd def recommend it. This was my therapist. Not sure where you are, but he's in Hockley.

http://www.kevin4bowen.co.uk/

/links


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Mac1-I go to accupuncture once a week and habe been going for about 2 months.  Don't know if it has any effect on IVF or not, but it has really helped sorting out my system so I like to believe that it is working.  It is very relaxing.  Asked my consultant at Bart's the first time I went and she said that it is relaxing and anything that relaxes you is good.  My opinion is why not give it a try, unless you are short of money and need to save it can be expensive.  I go to a girl in Brentwood, she is so nice.  Let me know if you want details.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi suzia

I live in brentwood where abouts is this lady  .

Kitten


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Kitten-Charlotte Youdle is her name, she is located in the Brentwood clinic for alternative medicine.  On Shenfield Rd.  She is very good and explains everything that is happening and why it works.  Very interesting really.  I'm sure I should have asked her if I should do this first, but she really is good.


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HI all

sorry Zoie for not getting back to you, my computer has been playing upi so couldnt get on line.  Anyway didnt see you yesterday.  We too are ready to start stimming, but as i was on Marvelon tablets i have to wait for period first which they say will be between 1 and 5 days, then let the injections begin.  They were running really late yesterday, we had over an hour wait for our scan , but never mind at least we had it  

I may see you up there over next few weeks, my name by the way is Naomi if you do see me, save your blushes on jess4zak  

Hope everyone else ok, Sarah and Min a big fat congratulations to you both, I am so so happy for you.  Sarah I was following your diary as i found in inspirational to read as i was about to embark on the same thing, but i cant seem to get into it anymore, have you stopped writing it? maybe thats why

Love and hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Min1- that is fab news hun....2 weeks seem long though   need to keep myself occupied until then. I'm constantly looking at my phone calendar and the days seem to be dragging. 

Jess- My diary is still there hun, i just added the link at the bottom of the signature. 

Sarahx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya jees4zak- i to was waiting agesa as they were behind!! i wasnt wearing my red headband so prob did seeya lol i was wearing biege jumper with light blue jeans and denim sandals!! im up everyother day from the 17th have you booked your next scan?


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, what a difference one day can make?!!
Min01 - congratulations!  well done! I think everyone's said it, but am really happy for you.
Bellini - feel for you.  Its rollercoasters and short bursts of estascy.  Keep strong against the struggle...
Zoie & Jess4zak- hows it going babes? drink lotsa water.
Sarah4Eva, am saying prayers for you  and sending you  hugs 
Mac1 - I had acupuncture and it was so great, been meaning to go back to my lady but never got around to it.  Will do after reading the posts.  The next person to tell me to relax is in for it!
Best of Good wishes to everyone.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya resilliant- im drinking loads of water thats all i can think about!!  
trying to eat loads aswell but apertite has gone at the mo! but not to worried!  my next scan is on monday so not long to wait and see whats happening!! 

ive heard about hot water bottle some say yes others say no?? can yous give me some advice xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ladies 
congrats min on your bfp 
i was just reading up and was wondering when i get my appointmant through (should be next week) this will be my first one.
wot will happen? will they run any kinds of tests that dayand will they tell me wot tx i will be doing

ive had all my tests done at basildon hospital so i no im up to date with them....any help would be great thanks cu xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi clomid how long have you waited for your appointment DR Haloob said 3 months or less for me.

Suzie thank you will give it a shot if its not to pricey  .

Hi everyone and what a loverly sunny morning it is.

Kitten


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi kitten80...im sure mr halloob said that to be safe hisself....i spoke to barts and they said my appointmant will be hear next week...
how are you


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Good thanks so excited to start treatment after what he said about my sucsess rate.
When did you last have the appointment at basildon, should I contact Bart's if so how do I go about it I have no contact info.

Keep dreaming That I have twins   dont no where I would carry them lol.

Kitten


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

kitten80...i no its exciting aint it...i carnt wait.. 
i had my last appointmant in july 7th i think.   and they have my refural letter now...in the end anyway as it did get lost...i normally ring kim she deals with the refurals her number is 0207 601 7540...give her a ring and make sure shes got all your notes.cu xxx

    lol...twins...i dont think i would be inpressed   at all as i have dd 12 and ds 7 and a full time pet shop in my home


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks clomid I will ring later as I am at work at the mo. I have 2 cats and a lizered and my DH is more like a big kid so I have my hands full   but plenty room for more  .

Hope you get you appointment soon.

Kitten

PS: Shall I ring them next week as I had my appointment on the 3rd august or do you think thats to soon.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Ladies

When I had my appointment they said that due to NHS restrictions only 1 embryo would be put back.

Have you all been told the same only I can see people talking about multiple births which obviously wouldn't happen with just 1.

Thanks xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

No sorry Bellini I got told 2 as they try and get most eggs ferterlised I no its max 2.

Kitten


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

kitten80 said:


> No sorry Bellini I got told 2 as they try and get most eggs ferterlised I no its max 2.
> 
> Kitten


May I ask are you private or NHS? Also are you East of England PCT?
Because I want 2 put back and the doctor didn't give me that choice (and I'd at least like to consider it)


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes sweete I am NHS funded south east where are you?

Kitten


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Rochford.

I am now confused cos the doc was adamant it was 1 back only.

When I go for my follow up I'm going to ask.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I would as that seems weird It shouldn't make a difference if its one or two all they do is suck them both up the tube them place them back in they don't do them individually do they I mean ICSI they do but not IVF.

Kitten


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

kitten80 said:


> I would as that seems weird It shouldn't make a difference if its one or two all they do is suck them both up the tube them place them back in they don't do them individually do they I mean ICSI they do but not IVF.
> 
> Kitten


We're having ICSI

Does that make a difference?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Not sure, there is more involved as they inject the sperm in the egg but I dont no sounds a bit unfair to me.

Kitten


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hiya ladies, I am on nhs and they put 2 back. The nurse did mention that the law is changing and everyone will have to put back 1 embryo to decrease the number of multiples. Older patients and those with previous failed cycle is excluded. I was also worried that the embryologist will tell me they will only put 1 but that wasn't the case. Maybe you could talk to someone and stand your ground.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya ladies good to see some of you are gettting your apointments xxx 
i have been fine but today am abit worried as ive started to bleed like a normall af again!! ?? i have been stimming for 3 days now so thought i would have stopped bleeding by now!!? ive emailed the clinic and hope to get responce from them asap!! really hoping it doesnt affect anything xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ladies 
bellini...im nhs but not sure if its 1 or 2 emb they put back but really i only want 1 put back   as dont want twins as already have dd12 and ds7...not sure tho if i will be haveing iui or ivf or even icsi...

kitten80...i no theres a back log for appointmants as kim has had a week off and is the only 1 who does appointmants...you could ring anyway it wouldnt hurt shes very helpfull 

has anyone gone straight on ivf or icsi without haveing iui??


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

hi zoie...just wanted to say hi as we have not met yet 
im sorry i can not help you maybe you should ring your cons xxxxx

sarah4ever...hi congrats on your bfp...hope you have a happy 8 months..xxxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Off for EC this morning, nervous and excited.  Will let you know what we find out.  Especially about the putting back 1 or 2 embies.  HOpe you are all well.  

Suzi


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning 

Good luck suzie keep us informed honey  

Morning clomid, zoie, Sarah, Bellini.

Well I decided to stop taking the antibiotics for my boil which has gone now because everyday Ive had heart burn and its painful.

   its friday


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HI all, hope everything going ok for everyone.

Zoie hope the nurses have got back to you and that everything ok xx I havent got my scan date yet as got to wait for period first and ring on day 1 as need scan day 6 but start stimming on day 2.  I pray every month that period dont turn up, and now im praying everyday that today will be the day.  Hope to meet ya soon , take care xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps 

Question when they do EC do they put you out or are you awake?

Kitten


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Still lurking  

HUGE congrats to our BFP girls - so, so happy for you both !!!!!!

Let's hope us Barts girls are on a roll now - bring on the BFP's !!!!!!

Nix. xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi everyone

I'm straight onto ICSI without IUI.

Thanks for the embryo info.  I too realistically only want 1 child but would like to have gotten the choice!

Oh well... it only takes 1 to make a baby.

Ladies, another question.  Cos of various outside factors we haven't BD'd since last Wednesday but the last 4-5 days I've had EWCM but I'm on day 23 today and I normally have 30 day cycles so this is really late for me.

Any idea? (yes, I'm going to grab hubby tonight!)


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Just back from EC and I asked about the number of embies they put back.  They said that it really matters where you are from and what they do.

Kitten-You are awake during EC, but you are given a sedative that make you a bit out of it, it didn't really hurt just a lot of pressure.  They said I was in there 45 min and my DH said as well, but it felt like I was only in there 15, it went really fast.

They were able to collect 11 eggs today so that was very good news, now we just wait for the phone call tomorrow that they have fertilized.

Well, wishes to the rest of you as well. 

Suzi


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

good luck Suzia xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Suzie and good luck honey, have a lovely weekend if I don't here from you.

Kitten


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

TGIF!  What a week, 
Suzia - congralutions on the amazing EC, what a great number!  .   
Ladies with BFP, thinking of you all!  
Zoie, hope you got a response from Barts and its all good.
Bellini,  have fun!
Nix76 - how are you hun? good to see you posting.
My mate is off this w/e to US for donor egg and surrogacy, am so happy date has finally arrived and really excited for the.  Its all go at the mo, for so many..
Feeling really lazy and am not going to cook, its takeaway tonight!


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Got the call this morning.  4 of the 11 fertilized, not sure if it is good or bad, was hoping for a couple of more, but it only takes one right?  Back up on Monday.  Hope you all have a nice weekend.  Good luck


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

thats right it only takes one good luck for monday sweete  .

Kitten


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

All done now.  They only had one emby good enough to put back.  So none to freeze.  Boo hoo.

The dr told me that East Anglia are only put one back for women under the age of 37 and first timers.  Funny thing is I turn 37 on Wednesday.  Godd thing only one was good enought to put back or I might have asked for another one.

But they were all really nice and think that Bart's has done a great job.  So now for the wait.  Let you know in a couple of weeks.

Hope those of you with scans today that it all went well.  Good luck.

Suzia


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello 

Well done Suzie it only takes 1 remember   this your time honey.

Kitten


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

well done Suzia and good luck  

How is everyone else getting on? It's been quiet lately.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xx 

well today i had my first follie scan and it went well!! my linning was 11.8 and i had 3 follies at size 10 and another 11 small ones so hopfully the smaller ones will catch up!! 

suzia- weldone hun 1 is better then none sweetie xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps
Zoie grow follies grow   thats not bad for first scan good lining as well I always had trouble with myn with IUI.

Suzie  how you feeling hun  .

How is everyone its lonley on here latley peeps  

Well me and DH had a tiff this morning all over bloody washing he new he was in the wrong as he text an hour later to appolagise   I should think so soon I don't think they have the right to moan about washing when they create it.

Kitten


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Kitten,

Feeling ok and just trying to keep busy. going to do some baking today.  Have people coming over in a few weeks time so I'm trying some new recipes out.  Should be fun and well distracted.  

Hope ther rest of you are all ok.


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Just popped in to say Hi, as I expect I will be back on these board again next month!

And glad to see that your tx has finally started *Zoie*...good luck with everything! love ChoCho


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

CHOCHO!!!!!!!!! so glad to see you back here hun xxx how are you?? 

suzia- ummm cakes i could eat some right now lol doggy bag for me!!! 

kitten- my linning with iui had never been this good so i was surprised!! glad its all looking good phew! ,glad dh realised and txt you they normall realise once they have left the house lol so later you both got some making up to do then lol x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi all - I'm still lurking  

ChoCho - good to hear from you hun.  Sorry to read your sad news  

Nix.


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Zoie- congrats hun on stimming and you have a juicy lining. My lining was about 11mm and the nurse was really pleased saying it's a beautiful lining.   you juicy lining makes your embies nice and comfy and hope you grow some lovely eggies. Just imagine these eggies you are growing now will be your future babies....


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello ladies, I am a newbie and we are at the stage where our hospital has confirmed (after various tests, scans, etc.) that we will be referred for IVF.  Our next consultant appt. is in September, but I just wanted to ask you some questions if I could.  We think St. Bart's would be the place we ask to go (assuming we get given a choice?) as it is close to my work place (we live in Colchester).  Having read about the amount of injections, scans, etc. involved in IVF, is it realistic to think I would be able to continue to go to work during that time?  (I think work will be good about letting me leave the office at random times if needs be).  If so, how long were the waiting lists from when you were referred to when you started treatment?

Many thanks for any help given.

lougla


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Lougla I just had my consultation abot two weeks ago and DR said 3 months till appointment then probably start a month after so about 4 months I say and I think while sniffing, and then stimming you should be ok for work but regula scans while stimming so you might want to pre warne boss for time off , oh and welcome  

Zoie thats a relife about lining then hope I get a nice jucy one  , as for making up later better be quick as the witch is due  .

Hi Nix , Cho cho Sarha.

Kitten


----------



## Snazk (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey all, 

Just wondering if any of you have had a nightmare getting a decent response from Barts lately, they  usually are very good esp at responding to emails but although I've been in touch since the 6th with my bfn news, I've not been given a schedule of tx for what the next step is for us even though inbetween I've had two calls 1 asking me what we'd like to do next and another saying they had found my notes & will contact me, this was last week and then nothing since...

Thank you


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Folks.

thanks for remembering me...

I am feeling a bit in limbo at the moment...2nd m/c hit me pretty hard so has taken much longer to bounce back...back on the **** and wine for the last couple of months, and reading too much Sylvia Plath . Just got back from holiday, and now I am feeling like I don't have anything to look forward to, as at least before I could focus on getting away for a while. Now I am just thinking will we ever have a family?

Anyway, in typical 'onwards and upwards; stiff upper lip' style, I have packed in the **** again, stopped drinking during the week, and started cycling to get a bit fitter and lose a few pounds. I have a 'follow up' appointment at Barts at the end of September (FFS!), which seems like forever, and I have no idea how quickly they will treat me again, as my last pregnancy was natural - if anyone has any experience of this with Barts, I would be grateful to hear about it.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya nix- glad to see you around hun xxx

chocho- i know its hard hun but the journey will be worth it in the end!! you have fallen naturally  now so that hightens your chances!!(thats what barts have told me anyway lol) glad to hear your getting back on track hun xxx as for tx they told me i had to wait for 3rd af before anything could start xxx hope this helps xxxx 

snazk- hiya hun spoke to you before! glad to hear from you, ive had trouble with getting through to barts aswell but they do normally get back in the end! best thing to do hun if you can then get up there and moan they might actually see you there and then!! 

lougla- welcome hun and goodluck with your up coming ivf xxx 

sarah4eva- hiya hun thanks for the support hun xxxxx how you been feeling ?


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hiya,
Chocho, feel for you hun, 2nd m/c is very hard on you.  Barts have a policy of 3 periods, ie 3 months before you start tx.  Keep at them, ie email dates of you monthly cycle and ask when you will be up for the next tx.  And remember you get all the fun of doing it the natural way..   
Zoie - so pleased that lining and folicles are good, keep up the good work!

Lougla, we might be tx together, I hope to start ivf in September but probably October...
Sarah4Eva, how are you?  
Resta ya, keep well!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girls had scan today and linning was 13.7 so still good but follies not growing very quick so waiting on phone call from doctor about uping the dose!! and another scan on friday and then again prob monday!! but its going steady!!! 

hiya everyone else xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Zoie sounds good slow one's are the good one's room temp water help them along a bit.
AF has turned up now so friday I shall have bloods done eww, not had my refural letter yet .

Kitten


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all

Hope everyone ok

Zoie hope its all ok for you at minute, did they increase youe meds?  

I am up Barts Friday for 1st scan, so hopefully its all going ok, they said to have scan on day 6 or 7 but goin up a day early as it falls on the weekend, so not expecting much to have happened but fingers crossed anything is good.  Zoie may see you up there this time, my scan is 12:20.  

Sarah how is it all going? good i hope

Sorry its a quick one, must get tea sorted as i could eat a horse !!

Love to you all xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya ladies i got phone call last night to up my meds to 187.5 of gonal f now!! big jump lol

jess4zak- im up firday aswell but my scan is at 10.10 so ill prob be gone by the time you there!! im sure we will bump into eachother soon lol 
goodluck hun xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps

Zoie grow follies grow   hope your ok hun.

jess4zak  hope scan go's ok tomorrow I will not be online as I have the day off but will try and pop on later that evening to find out how you got on.

STILL NO LETTER maybe I have to wait untill my bloods are done.

Kitten


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi kitten....ive still no letter...     how are you hun


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi clomid I'm good thanks just wont my letter I no its only been 17 days since I sore DR Haloob not that I am counting  . I had a horrible thought well 2 actually which both I am willing to go though no matter what 1 being when they do EC your sedated and I hate not being in controll of myself it feels horrible and I get panic attacks 2 when they do Base line scan are you still on your AF because that gets messy   .

Kitten


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Kitten,

Don't worry, everything is fine.  First, they don't sedate you, you are just given painkillers and are awake the whole time, so although you are not in control, you don't feel anything and you can talk to the nurse who sits right beside you the whole time.

The other is about AF and Baseline scan, it all depends on which drugs you are on, I did not have a scan with AF ever.  And besides, those people have seen it all.  So don't panic.  The hardest part is after it is all over and you are waiting to know if it worked or not.  So don't worry about those things,
it will all be fine.

Hope you hear from them soon.  

Suzia

Good luck to those of you with scans tomorrow.  Hope you get good news.


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

Feeling a bit frustrated and in limbo at the moment.

Had my first icsi at Bart's in Feb - got BFP 4th April, but sadly mc 1 May.  Had my follow up with Mr Sabatini (nice man) on 30 July, which went really well, he was very positive about chances on the next go.  He put me on the waiting list straight away and was told that the wait was about 2 or 3 months (from then) and to call (either finance manager or Kim in referrals) mid-September to find out where we are at.  Me, being impatient as well as needing to have a rough idea as to when we can start again because of work and other committments, called and left a message yesterday.  Kim called me back today and said that she wouldn't expect to hear anything until the end of October - but not sure if this is for treatment to start or what.

I've not been asked for any details of my af, not had any bloods taken etc........so not really sure what the deal is!  I emailed the nurses today as they usually manage to offer a better answer, but not heard back yet.

Anyone else, or been in, in a similar position here?

Just feeling reallyfrustrated and in limbo!  Want to get going again asap as, although we get 3 goes on NHS, I'll be 40 next May and Ihave to use them bfore I turn 40!!!!

THanks for listening ladies!

Sezy
xxxxxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all, will let ya know how scan goes.  Zoie what does Gonal F were you on to begin with then, im on 300units and cut down to 150 after 7 days, sounds like alot to me but sure they know what they are doing.  Hope everyone ok xx


----------



## Snazk (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey all hope you are all well 

@Sezy - I've had a few problems this time getting a response from Barts, the phones have always been a nightmare to get through to, but usually an email reply is relatively fast (Usually within the same day or next morning) I've been waiting for my next tx schedule since the 6th of August, and despite a lot of emails I've still not not anywhere. I actually forwarded a email I sent to them on Tuesday asking for an update, again today but still no response. I've already missed one cycle as they didn't get back to me soon enough now its looking like I could be missing another


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Snazk,
I've always had problems getting through on the phones there!  I think its just that one poor lady on reception trying to do everything!!!!

It just wasn't made very clear tome what the procedure is for the 2nd go - I guess I should have asked then, but I was so taken aback by what Mr Sabatini said about my response to the drugs that I didn't think of it!  So I'm not at all sure what happens next - surely they need to know some details about my cycles in the meantime, and surely they need to take some bloods too because they may have changed since January!  And not when I want to ask those questions I can't get through  

I think Bart's is great once you're there having stuff done, but the communication whilst waiting is a nightmare!

Hopefully we'll both get our answers very soon!

Sezy
xxxxxx


----------



## Snazk (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Sezy,

What I usually do is have loads of questions in my head to ask the docs but then only remember them as I've reached the car on the way out lol 

But with regards to your bloods, I haven't been retested in 2 years so I did ask the nurse who called me after my bfn to see if its possible to have them all done again and she was going to ask for me.

Overall I do think whilst you are having your tx, Barts are exceptionally good but inbetween the bfn's and organising the next tx schedule with them is definitely a nightmare. 

Snazk x


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hiya, still nor response from the fertility nurses, so I have forwarded my emails to Debbie Wall/Liz Latarche/Heather Ward, in the hopr of getting something from someone soon!

I'm sure they understand that the waiting bit in between tx is very stressful because we simply don't know what is happening, and so you would think that they would just provide a little more information wouldn't you?  It all very vague!

I guess I probably can't expect to hear anything until next week now, if at all!

xxxxx


----------



## Snazk (Jul 26, 2009)

I must admit this much delay for a response from Barts I have never encountered before, it looks like they are extremely low on staff or something else is up. I have being trying the phones as well but after about 3 rings I get an automatic reply saying they can't answer the call and you cant leave a message.


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Hope all those with scans went well today.

Sezy, don't give up they will get back to you.  I know how frustrating it can be.  I have been there and it is something they definitely need to improve.  Keep the faith and if you don't hear from them today just try and relax over the weekend.

Hope the rest of you are well and have a great weekend.

Still in my 2ww, feeling positive today which is an improvment from yesterday, I had a real tough time yesterday.  
Suzia


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girls xx

they are very busy up barts at the mo and have changed most the staff so its kinda all in the air thats prob why you not getting responce !! they do in the end though xxx 

jess4zak- i was on 150 of gonal f for the first 3 days then lowered to 112.5 for the rest but wednesday they uped my gonal f to 187.5!! and had scan today not much had got bigger just had more follies!! they have grown more but at the mo i just seem to be getting more follies at the mo lol !! linning is still doing well and is 13.5!! so staying nice i have scan on monday and hope to be looking at egg collection on wednesday!! 

hope all is ok with everyone and will update you as i go xxx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh My!!  So just after I was moaning on here about not hearing anything, I got an email back from Heather Ward!!!!  Looks like  we're going in about 6 weeks - we're about 163 on the list!!!!

All excited now!

All is forgiven Bart's!

xxxxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Great news Sezy!!!! Now relax and enjoy, it will all start before you know it.


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi All
Hope everyone is ok.
Suzia - hope you 2WW flies by!
Zoie - good luck with the EC on Wednesday - fingers crossed for you!
Jess - hope you scan went ok today.
Sezy - I am also approaching 40, but in Nov - a bit sooner than you! I have resigned myself to the fact that i will only get one go at IVF before then but hopefully i will only need one! I was interested to read that you are 163 on the list - how did you find that out? I had my appointment with Bart's on June 24th and was told there was a 3 month waiting list. When i emailed a couple of weeks ago to find out if anything was happening they just said again that there was a 3 month wait and they would be in touch when a slot opened up. I think if i knew what number i was on the list and could see myself moving up it that would be better than just waiting for the postman every day!

love Mac x


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all, hope everyone ok, Zoie you seem to be doing ok,lets just hope them follicles have a growth spurt over weekend.  

Sexy just thought i'd let you know Liz Latarche resigned, so you wont get a reply form her  

I had my scan today, first scan a day early as it was meant to be done day 6 or 7 but as its the weekend, had it today.  My lining has got to 6.7, so unsure if that good hope so! And i have a 12 and two 10mm follicles and 6 small ones on the Right and one 12, one 11 and one 10 mm and 2 small ones on the left.  Am back up ther monday, and to stay on the 300units of gonal f til i see them monday and add the cetrotide from tomorrow, so hopefully they will keep growing 

Have a good weekend all xx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

mac - I just emailed all the addresses that I had and Heather got back to me very quickly and told me where we were.  I would imagine that if you were put on the waiting list in june that you would be ahead of me and may be getting a call fairly soon.  

I was also  told (at my review appointment) that it was about 2 -3 months and that I should call in mind-Sept to find out - but we have stuff that we need to organise around work etc, and I needed to have some idea.  I was told to to call either the finance manager or the referrals manager - I left messages with both, and Kim in referrals called me back but was very vague about waiting times, saying about 3 - 4 months.  

One thing I have found with Bart's is that if you just send the same email to everyone you have an email address for someone will get back to you eventually - and will give you the info you want if you pester!  So that's what I did and voila!

Isuggest you just email everyone and see how you get on!

Sezy
xxxxx


----------



## Sezy (Jan 13, 2009)

THanks for letting me know about Liz Jess4zak, I didn't realise as its been a few months since I was last in contact with her - I 'll delete her from my list!!!

xxxxx


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for that Sezy - I will give it a try!
However, I just noticed that you are having follow up treatment whereas this would be my first ivf - do you think that makes a difference to waiting list times?
Mac x


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

kitten80..sorry for the late reply     me...lol
i no wot you mean about the waiting for the letter...im going out of my mind waiting and waiting and waiting 
i no they are a bit behind tho...and short stafed. 
wot letter are you waiting for  hears the letters i recieved...
1,the letter giveing you the choice of wot hospital you want refuring to...choice of 5.
2,letter stateing ive been refured to barts 
now am waiting for my appointmant with barts...kim said i would of recieved it last week...but still not  got it 

and as for the worry about ivf it scares the life out of me and really ive been haveing panic attacks already over it.. 
its not a nice feeling and only people who get these attacks would understand...   
do you get bad attacks?you are sooooooooooo not alone hun. 

i wouldnt worry about the blood thing...if you have to then you will like we all would...the joys of ttc a    

hi to all the lovely ladies hope your all haveing a nice weekend,sending lots of     your way..cu xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi clomid I am waiting for the letter to say I am refred to Bart's Ive already chose Bart's, when did you have the appointment to say you where going for IVF?, myn was the 3rd august. the letter has nothing to do with Bart's as it is sent from Basildon Bart's just receive a copy.

Had my bloods done all is ok DH however moaned that it hurt  .

Hi to all the lady's

Kitten


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi kitten80...i have not had an appointmant to say im going to have ivf...gemma just said because ive got pcos they would probley give me ivf on my letter to barts it does state im being refured for iui but gemma thinks they may go straight for ivf...in a way i hope they do as i dont want to waste anymore time...im sick of wasteing time...it get to the point wear you have enougth...i have a friend who has been going barts for a year now and all shes had is 1 iui as she keeps over stimmulating and i dont want that to happen to me...i feel ive waited long enougth now.   

your dh   how can his bloods hurt    that made me laugth...exp when you think to yourself all you have to go through and the dh;s.....they have no clue do they!!!!

so your letter was sent 3rd aug...i think mine was 27ish july so we should have our app near the same time i hope..xxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya ladies glad to see yous are starting to move forward xxxx 
jess4zak im up monday aswell lol reckon im looking at wednesday or friday for ec!! either way im happy as i will get my 3 day transfer like i wanted !! 

im feeling unwell today and very sore got pain when i wee and in my right side!! so follies are deff growing!!


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all,

Zoie im up at 12 tomorrow for scan and was thinking it will be end of week for EC, although dont know how things will work over the bank holiday but guess they will sort out something.  Also up ther at 10 weds xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya ladies just wanted to let you that i had scan today and bam!!! im ready ec is scheduled for wednesday just waiting for phone call for times ect!! i have 16 follies that are nice and ready some are in the 20's!!!! so deff ready to pop lol
jess4zak i was in and out today was very quick!! glad things are going well for you and goodluck for the future ec!! xxxx 

will keep you posted xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Good luck Zoie  xxxxxx


----------



## Snazk (Jul 26, 2009)

All the best Zoie


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck Zoie !

Keep us posted.

Nix.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Afternoon lady's

Good luck Zoie hope all go's well wednesday.

Clomid I hope we are there together as well be nice to share things with you.

As for me I am having a pure lazy day didn't go in to work, have a banging head  .

Hope everyone is well.

Kitten


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HI hope all ok, 

had scan today and ready for egg collection, going thursday, am a bit worried coz we will only have a 2day transfer as they are closed sunday, so they said unless we go to blast, then will go back probably saturday.  I thought at the info day that we had to wait 3 days.  I was so surprised that we were ready for collection, that i forgot to ask the sizes of the follicles so far  .  They said they would ring tonight with times for meds, so wait and see.  Also i have been asked to take one dose of busrelin when not had this before.  Am i worrying over nothing, or is this all normal.

I did ask the nurse and she didnt feel there was any issues with a the meds or a two day transfer but im such a worry guts.  Good luck Zoie xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks girls xxx

nix hows things hun?? 

kitten- hope you feel better hun 

jess4zak- woohoo hun so glad things are well and gone quick!! i was gonna be thursday but i have very big follies so hoping they stay there for wednesday lol i got my phone call just now and bam!! im to take no meds at all now!! except the ovulation jab at 8.30pm tonight anbd thats it im booked for 8.30am on wednesday!! cant believe it!! so you will be having your embies back same day as me!! on saturday!! woohoo dont worry about 2 day transfer hun thats what most clinics do anyway its just they are changing to 3 day to get a bettter picture embie wise!! there is no proven sucess diference with a 2 day or a 3 day transfer xxx all the best hun xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Zoie - I have everything crossed for you hun !!!!

Things OK with me - planning to start cycling when AF arrives.  To be honest, not really got my head around it yet, but starting to think that I never will so may as well just jump in feet first and hope for the best !!  The mc seems to have totally screwed up my focus and I just can't seem to get motivated about IVF if you know what I mean - probably just the thought of it not working and not wanting to go back to that place again that I was in with the ERPC.  Anyhoo, will go for it and keep everything crossed and try and be as positive as I can be !!

Thinking of everyone else !!!

Nix. x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps

Zoie,Jess4zak good luck girlie's so exciting hope you have loverly follies.

Nix chin up sweetie we all feel like giving up at some point, I find thinking of the future if god forbid it doesn't work, I'm planning a round the world trip   but I no it will work I can feel it in me bones so I will have to wait for the round the world trip until I retire  .

Kitten


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, hope all ok. 

Good luck Zoie for egg collection tomorrow, and may see ya saturday for the transfer  .  

I managed to get the size of my follicles, they were right side 17, 2x 14, 13 mm and 6 smaller ones and on left we had 1 18, 17, 16 and 8 smaller ones, and lining 10.4.  So hopefully thet have ll grown a little bit more, Had another 225units of gonal F yesterday and 2 more cetrotide injections, and got to have an busrelin injection in a bit and then the trigger at 9-15 tonight.  And then no more injections woo hoo !!.  And then got to be at barts at 8 thursday morning, fingers crossed it all goes well.

Hope everyone else is doing ok, take care xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Wow they are good size follies jess hope they all fertelize for you  .

Zoie thinking of you today my dear hope all go's well.

Hi everyone.

nothing to report really except I'm being taken away this weekend yay 4 days up derbyshire I love it up there see the baby ba ba's and the moo cows  , I shall be back tuesday evening.

Kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girls just wanted to let you know i got 9 eggys!! just wait now till tomoz for the phone call really   they do well xx
jess4zak- goodluck for tomoz hun no need to worry it was p*ss easy didnt feel a thing xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well done Zoie I'm so jealous wish I was at your stage this waiting is horrible.

Kitten


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

9 eggs is great Zoie - well done you !!!!

Fingers crossed for tomorrow     

Nix.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks girls xxx   the eggys are getting jiggy tonight lol


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Zoie - go girl go, 9 eggs is a fantastic number.     fingers x'd for the big    
jess4zak - good luck tomorrow hun, follies are well up there!


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ladies...i got my appointmant today am sooooooooo excited and abit scared  
on my letter it says i will be there all day and they will run all the tests they need... 
but will i get the results that day? and will they tell me wot tx i will be haveing?sorry for all the q;s just getting worried now


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning clomid woo hoo its all go now don't be frightend hun it will be ok now its Just me waiting now hope its not long getting miserable now  .

Hi zoie hope your well after EC rest up sweetie.

Jess good luck hun.

Hi Resiliant and everyone els

Kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girls xxx

clomid user- hun dont panic they will do everything you wont get any blood results that day but will with your scan and dh sample! they will tell you by that if they think you will need icsi or ivf hun xxx goodluck


well today i got my call and we have 5 eggys!! woohoo transfer is on saturday!!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Zoie - 5 eggs!! That's fantastic !!!!!  Good luck for Saturday!

Can I ask a quick question - how much time off have you needed to take from work during this cycle ?  Just trying to work out if I'll need to use up any holiday or sick...

Ta muchly,

Nix.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yay Zoie then you will be PUPO  for real good luck hun.

Kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks girls xxx

nix you have to go up 7 days from d/r then everyother day while stimming and then ec then 2/3 days after you go for et!! but some people have to go up morre because of blood results ect so if you can prob take 2 weeks off


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

morning ladies. 
zoie..woo hoo 5 eggys thats greatnews..good luck for saturday.do you think they will give me iui first or will that depend on dh,s results  do they have a certain percentage for the pass rate on dh,s sample as he had a high abnormal shape last time...i dont really want iui i wanted to go straight to ivf or icsi...thanks

kitten80...arrr i hope your appointmant hurrys up for you


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Afternoon everyone!
Zoie - that's brilliant news! Good Luck for Saturday.
Jess4zak - hope all goes well for you today and you get lots of eggs.
Clomid - when is your appointment? When i went it was all quite straightforward and the staff were so lovely. They will take you history, height/weight, test you dh sample and scan you in the morning. Then in the afternoon you will see someone else who will talk you through your results/options. We were told that we would go straight onto ivf but i'm not sure how they make that decision - it may be due to my age as i am 40 in November! I was also asked to redo some blood tests but i could do them at my local hospital. Now we are just waiting for the letter to start treatment (there is about a 3 month wait for ivf).
Kitten - hope your letter comes through very soon.
Hello everyone else!
Love mac x


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi ladies, we have our consultant appointment (at Colchester General) on the 24th September (hurry up September !!!) .. Anyway, my question is ... we have had all the tests, i.e. blood tests, hubby's done 2 SA's, I've had the HSG and HyCosy, will we need to do all this again at Barts or do they take our original test results as is?

Cheers


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Lougla - I think it depends on how long ago your tests were - I jsut about squeezed through with not having to have the HSG repeated, think I had it done about a year before I got referred to Barts.  DH will have to do a repeat SA and you'll both have to have bloods done - HIV, Hep and the usuals for you again too I think.  Good luck!

Hey Zoie - thanks for that!  Was really hoping I could get away with not having to take too much time off.  Got signed off for 3 weeks with teh MC earlier in the year so another 2 weeks might be pushing my luck a bit bar  

Nix.


----------



## lougla (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for that, I only had my HyCosy and HSG a couple of weeks ago so hopefully I won't have to redo them.  Cheers


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello everyone  

Sorry, have been away a long time, have been lurking but not posting as didn't want to tempt fate! Found waiting for the scan v hard as I haven't mananged to get past 6 weeks so many times! But have felt really sick so was hoping was good news today.... they were really late calling me in, thought I might faint was so scared and was too frightened by the time I got into the room to open my eyes so DH had to look at the scan. V silly  

Anyway we had a good heart beat and clear picture, good size too (6 weeks 5 days but could only be 6 weeks 3 days) from lovely blob one. We also had a lovely little tiny blob two but they don't think it's viable and think it has either stopped growing or will do. So am back in a weeks time and have been warned what to do if I bleed. So so scared of ending up back in early preg unit at Norwich hosp, horrible. Really praying it just gets absorbed or starts to grow   but feeling very very very lucky to have got this far... DH is over the moon, hadn't realised how important this was to him.

Sorry has been such a me post! Is great news that everything is moving on for lots of you and hope that everyone hears from Barts soon. They did seem a bit more organised admin wise today. Kitten_ have been thinking of you and really hope you get your appointment soon, was reading your diary, you really deserve to get your chance  

Zoie - well done! Brilliant news!! Good luck for ET   Jess4zak - very very good luck too 

Anyway, off to have tea now but hello to everyone

Min x


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Also wanted to say congrats to Sarah!   I know I replied to your PM but haven't sent one before so not sure if it will work   Well done anyway, hope everything goes really well


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

mac1....thanks for the info...my appointmant is 30th september...really excited now.....but feeling abit down as ive just started to diet and am doing really well   i just feel like im doing it for nothing now as i get the feeling tx will work..hope so anyway......then i will put all the weight back on.cu xxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all, well had the EC today, we got 5 eggs (quality not quantity!!) was hoping for more, when they said i had good amount of follicles but never mind, so wait for the call tomorrow.  

Zoie you mustav been very lucky or im a wimp, coz i found it extremely painful.  They couldnt get the cannula in, so two people later and four attempts it went in, then when they were halfway through, i came round and could feel the pain.  The drive home was agony and lots of sickness  .

Anyway Zoie to get 5 fertilise is fabtastic, think we are going to have transfer saturday so may see ya up there, anyway take care all xxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all, just got the call all 5 eggs have fertilised   we can only have one put back coz we on east of england contract and under 37  ,     love to you all xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi all 

well don jess hope all go's well 

Min1 thanks hun 

How is everyone 

Kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xx

jess4zak hiya hun thats great nnews!!! congrats xx i also got told about the only 1 transfer aswell!!! boo!!!!!!!!! 
im up at 10am tomoz how about you


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Jess4zak and zoie - good luck for today! Hope the ET goes well.
Hello everyone else - hope you are all enjoying the bank holiday weekend.
Love Mac x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya ladies xxx 
today went well i had a grade 1! 7cell embie put back today so im now PUPO!!! woohooo my test date is the 12th!!


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all, hope everyone ok.  

PUPO, PUPO    

Zoie glad today went ok, we were there at 11 so mustav just missed you.  We had a grade 1, 4 cell put back, they said it was still moving so hopefully it will stick with us.  Good luck Zoie xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya jess4zak omg!! we must  have just missed each other lol i could see there was afew people going to be there!! 
so glad it all went well hun xx are you to test on the 12th?? wishing you all the best hun xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

I haven't been around for a while, but I have been watching.  Just wanted to let you know we got our results today and it is a .  We are devasted, but planning for the next go around.  So I am sure I will see you all here again.  Good luck to zoie and jess4zak, it seems you have some good eggs in there, hope for good news for you.  Keep your feet up and relax, the 2ww is torture and the hardest part of the whole thing, just don't think too much into it, just relax and let it be, what will happen will happen.  Good luck.

Suzia


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Jess4Zak, Zoie....congrats on being pupo, have lots of rest and I   you both get your bfp's.

Suzia    I'm really sorry hun, I know how you feel. Well done on making plans and I wish you all the best for the next try....it shall be the successful one


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all

Hope you goin ok Zoie, are you resting?? I think i should be but its easier to potter around than sit and think about it.  We do test on saturday 12th   

Sarah how you getting on?

Suzia Im so sorry for you, i know what its like to get that result, its truly heartbreaking. I dont know what to sya to you but my thoughts are with you both xxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya ladies xx

suzia - so soz hun xxxx hope you and dh are looking after eachother xxx

jess4zak- no!! not been resting at all lol been out and about in car ect!! not picked anything heavey just done walking ect!! 
this morning though when i wiped the excess crinone gel had a pinkish tinge!! so im hoping its nothing bad!!?? have been feeling tired aswell but otherwise nothing at all no cramps or sore boobs but it is very early thats why was shocked with the pinkish colour when i wiped im gonna rest today just to be safe!! how have you been feeling??


----------



## ChoChoSan (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi,

Just popped in to say congrats Zoie...really pleased that you have come this far, and best of luck to you!

love, ChoCho


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya chocho xxx glad to see you popping in xxx thanks for the goodluck hun xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Wondering if anyone else out there had a   from Bart's.  How long do I wait for the follow-up appointment and how long do you have to wait before you can have another go.  I am back to waiting for a letter from them about the out patient appointment.  Don't they know how much torture it is to sit and wait for a letter?  Just curious if anyone else went through it and how long we may be waiting.  We are planning a trip away in Oct to France, going to sample all the wine I can before the next time.

Hope you are all doing well.

Haven't seen some of you for a while hope you are doing well.

Zoie and Jess4zac hope the 2ww is not driving you too nuts.  The only thing I can tell you is don't read into anything, there really is no way of knowing, just try to get on with life.  I know easier said than done, but it is the best advise I can offer.  Wish you luck.

Suzia


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

First of all Suzia I am so sorry hun   

Zoie woo hoo hun PUPO that pinkish stuff could be implantation as I have herd this before so good luck hun.

Jess woo hoo to you too PUPO.

Hi to others

Well I had a very lovely and dirty weekend with DH  must of been the air or them bloody books I am reading getting me in the mood makes me all unnecessary  .

Kitten


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all

Zoie, i av been out driving, and still doing most things except lifting, and anything that i feel is too much.  I am bridesmaid at a wedding this weekend so that will be a long day on my feet but hope it will be ok.  I have had stomach pains on and off since egg collection.  I have phoned nurses up to see if this is something to worry about and they said if it goes with paracetamol then its fine!! My boobs are heavy and tender but they go like that whenever i take any medication so thats normal.  Other than that nothing, keep trying not to think about it.  I forgot to ask did you get one or two put back, we got one coz we are 31 and on east of england contract.  

Suzia  Hope you are ok, we asked at Barts how long before we can stat again if it didnt work and Mrs Tozer said three months from egg transfer   

Hope everyone else ok xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya xx
jess4zak- stomach pains could be good hun!! ive had nothing dh says bobbs are getting bigger but i havnt noticed lol
we only had the 1 put back aswell cause of my age and the east england thing!! but she said if this doesnt work then your allowed 2 next time !!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh peeps

I phoned Bart's and they havent received my refural letter   they said to phone basildon to get them to fax them over again on a differant number but I can't get through to jemma I carn't remember her ext number and the bloody operator is usless put me throughto DR Haloob secetery and she is on holiday untill next week, Zoie do you have her number please hun.

Kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xx

suzia- hun its 3 month from your et day untill you can have tx agian after a bfn xxx hope this helps xxxx

kitten- soz hun i dont have any of the numbers anymore its been a year since i was last near basildon soz xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Zoie never fare I have it here lol I found it and have left message so hopefully she will get back to me today.

Hi everyone how are you all this morning with this lovely british weather arrr

Kitten


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Me again Gemma phoned and I should have my letter end of next week or the week after yay.

Kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

yay kitten thats great news xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

How are you feeling hun now your PUPO  

kitten


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

kitten80...thats great news hun...it finally must feel like you are getting somewear     ive got my appointmant on 30th sept....im feeling abit   i just so dont no wot to expect ...........hate all the waiting.....and i just want to be a mum again   my dd had a dream i had twin girls the other night and she dont even no about tx   
its funny because ive had 2 psychic readings and twins have come up for me...girls aswell     followed by a boy if im not carefull   ................how you doing anyway?

hi ladies hope your all doing ok....sending you lots of              and hopeing for some bfps


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hiya all, 

I went for my second scan today and thank God all looks well. My bubba has grown well since last week with a gorgeous heartbeat. I am so relieved and the scan pic is so much different from last week when it was just a dot. Barts have now discharged me to my g.p (how exciting)


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Jess4Zak & Zoie- was so happy to hear you're both pupo!  Zoie, wow, a Grade 1!!! only good things can happen.  Good luck with the 2www.  for you both.
Suzia, love, my heart's breaking for you.  Just keep ringing the nurses to get your follow up appointment, I was told you had to go on the follow up before you get put back on the waiting list, I had my follow up 6 weeks after my BFN, made a fuss and got put back on the waiting list. Maybe we will tx together?
Sarah4Eva - good news! and good luck with normal GP, 
Kitten - did you know you can ring up central appointments every day (mornings is best) to check if they have an earlier appointment?  I know its not long now until your appointment but you might keep it in mind for the future.
Nix - how are you hun?


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Can I join you all? I know Zoie & Kitten from another board on this site, but have just read the other ladies posts to meet you all!!

I have my initial Barts appointment on 21st September. I missed my last Barts appointment in June as had a natural pregnancy but it unfortunately ended in a miscarriage. Have kept DH at arms length to ensure I got to this bloody appointment!!!

Good to meet you all
Lisa
xxxxxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Resiliant, I will give them a call again today.  I just hate all the waiting again.  DH and I would like to go away and escape for a little while, but find ourselves back in the same old holding pattern, afraid to book something because that may just be when the appointment is.  The last time we almost gave in and booked the trip when I got my letter to begin IVF so I am really afraid to book anything until I know.

Zoie and Jess4zac- hope your wait is going well, one week down one to go.  Hope you are feeling well.

Kitten and clomid-Glad you got your letter, it all begins soon.  Good luck to you and relax.

Welcome Lisa!

We are still very sad from BFN, but getting better everyday, I shall now start to lose the weight I foolishly put on over the last month in the hopes that will increase my chances of a BFP the next time around.
Suzia


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Lisa hello dear welcome  

Clomida I no I feel like I have stepped up a gear, I also had a dream that I was blessed with a son, we were on a beach and and I was following my son to the water and swimming with him then we got out my DH held his hand and he held his other hand up for me to hold and we were just walking it was lovely must of Skip the pregnancy part  I always thought I would have a girl because my family is mostly girls, I so desperately would like to be a mum as well loosing my two makes it harder.

Resiliant thanks hun how's you

Suzia thank you   how you feeling today.

Kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya ladies xxx

welcome lisa xx 

well today is day 6 since et and nothing yet boobs are bigger but thats it still to early really!! 
how is everyone else going?
jess4zak how you getting on hun??


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I bet DH loves the big (.)y(.)  

Kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

lol prob but wouldnt know i seem to have no interest in anything in the bedroom department at the mo!! im sure it will come back lol


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all

Zoie, I have never had interest in the bedroom, wud rather do the ironing!!!! i'm taking this treatment as a welcome relief of the break (god that sounds bad)  Anyway im doing ok ta, i do have back ache today so hoping that it aint the signs of a period on the way.  My boobs and stomach are still really heavy, But nothing else has changed.  Im glad we are near the halfway mark though.  Keep up the rest xxx

Suzia hope you ok, and your both staying strong for eachother xxxx

Lisa - welcome aboard and good luck with it all xx

Kitten good luck to you, finally you are getting there xx

Sarah it must be still very exciting times for you, I cant wait to be where you are, love and hugs to you and bump xxx 

Everyone  else hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## min1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Well we had our scan yesterday and now have one little blob with a very good heartbeat (other sac has disappeared). We feel so so lucky to have just one and it's grown really well so they have discharged us. Now crossing everything for the next few weeks.

Good luck Zoie and Jess on the rest of your two week waits  

Very good luck to everyone waiting to hear from Barts, hope your appointments come soon  

Suzia, sorry you have had sad news, hope you get your appointment soon  

Min x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

jess4zak i had abit of back ache today aswell hun!! fingers crossed its good!! and my boobs really hurt when i touch them!! 

min1- hun thats great news xxx can i ask howmany embies did you have put back was it 2?


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Morning everyone!
Its been a while since i last posted but i have been in a bit of shock for the last week. My af was a few days late (nothing unusual there) but i decided to do a test and ...... OMG i got a BFP!!!!!
DP and i have spent the last week staring at each other in disbelief. Not even sure why it has worked this month when we have been trying for three years but i'm not complaining! Weirdly i should probably get my letter from Bart's to start ivf this month - that's timing for you!
Anyway, hope everyone else is dong ok. 
Zoie and jess4zak - hope you are resting up - not long to go now till OTD!
Min1 - great news!
Kitten - hope your letter comes really soon.
Lisa - welcome!
Love to everyone
Mac x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

woohoo - congrats mac!! wishing you a happy 9 months xxx


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Min01 - Fan-blooming-tastic Min01!!! wooo hoo  
Well done !!!
Zoie - hope you're well........
Praying   for you


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

congrats on your BFP !!!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Just wanted to say congrats on BFP Mac1 well done 

Hi everyone did you all have a lovely weekend, I went to my retail fashion show I go to twice a year and it was brilliant as usual pretty clothes and shoes lots of and the best thing is most of them don't have min order now so we can get in bits and bobs and see if they sell yay I would love to have a pair of new rocks (BIG BOOTS) but they are very expensive   so I have asked for them for my birthday next year as its my 29+1.

Kitten


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

kitten80...    i love the 29+1...i will be 29+1 to well in december...have you got your letter yet

min1...congratulations on your bfp


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Clom not yet but it will come.

Warning TMI coming   this morning while I was working I felt this gush down in the Knicker department I'm on day 20 so I thought oh it must be AF really early as I have a 27-28 day cycle normally but It wasnt it was lots of white slimmy cm that you normally get wheen you OV can you OV twice or as anyone els had this?

Kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xxx

jess4zak hiya hun how you getting on??

kitten- you could be ovulating hun!! i had a cycle where i didnt ov till day 28!!!   i was shocked but the test said yes on day 28!! so had a long cycle!! goodluck xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks hun but even if I am DR Haloob said that my tube is probably blocked due to my eptopic   thats why IUI didnt work.


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HI hope everyone ok

Zoie, hope you getting on ok.  

Im having a real down day today, had slight back ache yesterday and said to hubby that it felt like i was going to have my period, but we ignored it and just put it down to sleeping funny or something, and then today i've started spotting.  I'm really gutted coz reckon that the treatment has failed.  On previous IUI's my period has always turned up 5 days before my test day and here we are again but this time with the IVF. I have emailed barts nurses but had no reply as of yet


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Jess dont give up hope there is lots of women that spot and have back achs its all part of it so just hold onto OTD  .

Kitten


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

I know but its so hard, its like deja vu everytime.  And i keep telling myself that it maybe just spotting and nothing else but then reality kicks in and im convinced its over x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Fingers crossed it don't then hun there is a woman that has full flow and she has BFP today so even then you don't no our body's are not kind to our minds at all are they.

Kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya jess4zak   dont panick hun spotting isnt the end!!! and even if you do bleed you still have to test!! cause you really dont know!! just rest hun xxx was the spotting red blood? or was it pink on the pessarie? 

im having quite afew pains in my left side today!! its like short bursts in there!! woerd i know


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Jess4 zac, give Bart's a call, when I started to spot, we called, I told my DH not to bother, but he did anyway and they answered and talked to him for a while and then had a nurse call us back, she called within an hour.  Don't give up hope, stay as postive as you can.  But call them, they will talk to you about it.

We went up to see one of the couselors at Barts today after our BFN, and it was nice to just talk out loud about it to someone else.  I would recommend it to anyone no matter what stage you are at.  My DH who hates to talk about things liked it more than me, it was like he felt safe to talk about things men are supposed to be strong about.

Hope the rest of you are doing well.  We are still waiting to hear back from the hospital about our follow-up.  The counselor told us that don't expect to have that appointment for 2-3 months, a bit disappointing, I hope it is not another 3 months on the waiting list after that.  I hate all the waiting.
Suzia


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Suzie 

Glad you went counceling it does help other wise you just pop one day and I no what you mean I can not stand this waiting really but hey ho must do what one is surposed to do  .

Kitten


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya 

thanks all for you messages

Zoie - I know this is TMI, but went to toilet and it is fresh blood n toilet paper, it has been 3 or 4 times today.  

Nurse at barts did call me, she said it werent necessarily the end and to do test, but its so hard to even have the slightest bit of hope.  My husband has been a total wan*er, and says "never mind there always next time" and then sods off to cinema with friends


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xxx

jess4zak glad they got back to you and they are right!! its not over till its full flow hun xxx try resting and it might ease up!!  
soz to hear about dh sometimes they dont really think!! and dont realise what we have to go through!! as lets face it they only have 1 job to do with a clear pot!!!   hope he realises and gets you a nice treat xxx


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Jess4Zak, babes, its horrible when you lose hope, cos you see those spots of fresh blood.  Keep faith until the test date.  My DH was the same, they're disappointed too but can't relate.  Feeling crappy for you but as my sister says "IT CAN ONLY GET BETTER!!!!"...... and it will.  
Zoie - how are you hun?  still praying 4 u.
Min01-am soooooo envious.    but so pleased for you and its given me hope.
Everyone else, hi 
Well, I start my 3rd af since my last IVF and emailed Barts, to see when I would start IVF.  Still no response, and of course, can't get through on the phone.  Does anyone know if they have changed their email, cos on the answering machine it says email fertility admin (I've always emailed [email protected])....


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya resiliant glad you can start woohoo and yes the email has changed to fertilityadmin hun xxx


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi all

jess4zak - hope you are ok - stay positive and remember its not over till its over! Men can be so insensitive at times but they think they are being helpful!! 

zoie - hope all is going well for you.

resiliant12 - that was the email address that i was given and when i used it they got back to me quite quickly. However it can't hurt to write to both addressess - just keep hassling them!

hope everyone else is ok and not driving themselves mad waiting for letters etc!!

Thank you for all your good wishes. I feel surprisingly good at the moment and keep forgetting my bfp!! Then i have waves of mild nausea to remind me - and my boobs are incredibly sore!

Thinking of you all and hope we have some more good news on this thread very soon.

Love Mac X


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Just looking at this, what is the exact new email address.  is it [email protected]

Think I will try both of those today.

Resiliant, let me know what you find out.  I am curious as to what happens, have you had your follow-up appointment yet, how long did it take?  You may have told me already but I can't remember.

Jess4zak-Hope you are doing better today.  We are all thinking of you.  If your DH is like mine, he just doesn't know what to say and is afraid to say the wrong thing.  They think they are doing the right thing by letting you be on your own.  When all you really want to do is have a good cry, hug and talk about it.  They never understand and we never understand why they just want to run away.  

Hope the rest of you are doing well.
Suzia


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Jess so sorry hun my DH was like that until I had a break down now he understands he try's to be helpful and he balt me gifts when I had my BFN quite sweet really, your DH will understand it might be his way of coping with it all.

Hi suzie how are you hun

How you feeling Mac

Hi zoie is it tomorrow you test hun   its your BFP 

resiliant is it normally 3 months break?

Well me I'm feeling AF is coming again well I think its that not sure really feels weird like a pulling feeling well we shall see if the witch arrives wont we

Kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya ladies xx

jess4zak- hiya hun hope the spotting has stopped xxxx

kitten- no test day is on saturday lol not long now!! hope your af stays away xxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya all, thanks for all being so lovely.

Spotting hasnt stopped, its getting more, so sure full period will be arriving anytime.  I dont have an ounce of positivity left.  You'd think after three failed treatments i would be used to it failing, but we were jus so positive about the fourth time round.  I am really worried about coping this time round.  The last failed treatment, left me off work for 6 months with stress, I have only been back 6 weeks and i feel right back at square one.  

Im sorry to be such as miserable ole bag, but i just cant pick myself up xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh hun no need to appolagise its just not fare, its not over till the test sings ok hun.

Thanks zoie,its bloody hot today I thought they were kidding about the heat wave.

hi everyone 

Kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xxx

jess4zak- so soz hun but some people do have spotting xxx its not over yet hun xxx


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

its been so lovely and warm today, went for a drink after work... lovely.
Got a response from Barts today via email, they say they will contact me during the week, woo hoo.  Hope to start tx this month.  Racing against the clock and all that! 
love and best to all,


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

That's great news resiliant! Hope it all happens for you really soon!

Jess4zak - hope you are not feeling too low. Thinking positive thoughts for you.

Mac X


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya girls xx

mac how you feeling hun?? 

resliliant- thast great hun glad they got back!! you should be starting soon woohoo!!!!


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

hi zoie - i have to admit it still hasn't completely sunk in. I feel nauseous on and off all day - the only thing that helps is to eat!! It just feels a bit like a mild hangover!!! I am also feeling quite tired but that may be due to me starting work early for the last couple of days.
hope you are doing ok - only 4 more days!
Mac X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps 

how is everyone this morning.

Zoie how you holding up resisting the pee stick  

Mac how's you and little beenie  

Resiliant thats brilliant news hun 

Hi Jess how are you has spotting stopped yet?

Well me I'm still feeling strange its not AF pain at all feels like when your bladder is full but I have no need for the loo apart from last night every half hour I had to pee.

Well tonight I'm being Jamie Oliver and cooking Jalfrazi yum yum.

Kitten

P.S just reading IVF diarys a question what is considered low sperm count my DH was round 1 12mill  R2 5mill R3 9mill a lady on there her DH had 58mill ?


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HI everyone, hope you all ok

Zoie how is it going for you? hope its all good

As for me, spotting has turned into full flow period, but with no pain, like there would be normally.  I just cant wait til saturday to have everything confirmed, as its the not knowing thats the hardest.  Sorry no personals, im just no really in the mood xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its ok hun totally understand but remember you can still bleed and be pregnant I did so did a friend of myn infact she still had a period up untill 6 months.

Kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya kitten that foos sounds great could so eat it now!!!! lol
as for the sperm count well im dh after it was washed we had 141 mill put back!!! but the doc did say he has great soerm and could populate the uk in 3 months lol 

jess - oh no hun ((hugs))) still test though hun but best thing to think about is next time you can have 2 back sweetie and im sure it will work xxxxxx im doing good hun xxx

mac woohooo not to much symptoms so thats great nothing worse then throwing up all the time lol


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh maybe he has low sp count then well that don't mater they probably do ICSI then as long as we have a result I really dont care  .

As for dinner its all home made more than welcome to come and eat   mushroom rice and cucumber and mint dip with poardoms mmmm.

Kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

kitten = you havnt got to wrry hun thats why they do the sperm test on the first apointment so they can see you its good enough for ivf or if you need icsi they will tell you hun xxx and if its changed on the day they will convert to icsi so dont panic xxxxx

as for the food all good but you can keep the cucumber stuff erhhhhh although dh like the wite mint sauce stuff yuk!!!! lol


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

thats cool beans then.

I think I have a bloody water infection not nice to much of how's your father thats why   well might as well have fun while waiting and there is no stress with it.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

lol make the most of it hun lol make sure you get something for the water infection though hun cause they can get nasty!! xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

What can I get I was just drinking lots of water?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

cranberry juice is ment to be good clear out the kidneys ect also lemon barley or you can even but a liquid from the chemist for cystitis its a cranberry flovour works really well xxx drinking loads helps aswell but you need the other stuff to clear it out!! xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks hun will get some cranberry juice tonight then. Its not been very busy to day on here, wonder where everyone is.

Kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

it is quiet on here!! prob get busy later


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm still lurking around  

How you feeling Zoie ??


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Nix how you doing I was just reading bun in the oven threads nice to see all BFP they all sound so happy, one day hopefully I will be on there


Kitten


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Kitten - I'm fine thanks hun, just waiting for AF to arrive so I can starting downregging for my first cycle.  There've been quite a few BFP's on this thread lately too, which is FAB to see


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I no I can not wait to start when ever that may be prbabley nov.

Kitten


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

im lurking aswell...   
just got back from the school's i have to go to 2 differant ones as the kids go to differant ones   
it takes loads of time up about a hour getting both   but it will be worth it 
cu xx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Jess4zak-Just wanted to send a note to let you know I am thinking of you.  I know how you feel, I was where you are 2 weeks ago.  I hope that it all works out for you.  Keep positive, you never know.  Keep hanging on until Saturday.  Suzia


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

hi how are you Clom take it easy girl  

Kitten


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

kitten80...lol...     it is mishions tho 
im ok just carnt wait till appointmant roll on the 30th sept 
i just want to no wots happening...with tx  ive been on a diet and lost half a stone....still got another half to go at least anyway 
i guess the good thing is since dieting my af has turned up and i have not had 1 for 4 months....as i have pcos 
how are you hun


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Good thanks getting me figure back for a short while waiting, I'm going to switch to doing erobics in mornings then waits in evenings as erobics is longer and I just like to get in and prepair dinner.

My sisters both have pcos very bad middle sis had at least 15 on one side and 20 the other she didnt have a period for 7 months or longer.


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

kitten80...does your sister have any kids  if so how did it take her long to concieve them


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

OMG!! its so busy on here this everning!! 

nix- glad to see your still around hun and starting soon woohoo!!!  im feeling good thanks hun xxxx 
clomid user- hiya hun good to see you around xxx

hiya to everyone else xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi zoie hun hope your ok and feeling     when is your test date


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya clomid xx otd is the 12th hun


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

omg..zoie 3 days its not long now hun...ive got a good feeling about this...im   its your turn for a bfp


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Suzia thanks for your kind words, its vey hard but we'll get there between us xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

arhhh thanks clomid xxx 

hiya suzia and jess xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning girls,

Zoie - I've still got everything crossed for you hun !!!

Thinking of everyone else and sending you   and  

Well, as for me, AF arrived during the night so I've emailed Barts (the new email is fertilityadmin yeah !?) and just waiting to get a date for my baseline scan.  

Now, I just hope we can remember how to do the injections - all my IUI injections where done with the pen rather than just a syringe, which seems soooo much easier - and my needle training session was back in January !!  Any tips or advice VERY gratefully received girls !!!!!!!

Nix.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Nix if you are injecting in legs place you fingers half way up syringe and place hand on thigh tilt syringe at 45 degree's and push in I do it slowly as it don't hurt that way and push liquid in slowly as well then pull out press and hold cotten pad on area just encase of bleed but it wont be alot.

Clom no my sisters don't have any children the youngest one she fell pregnant when she was younger but mother made her abort   and she was in a serious relationship up until January and she was TTC before and no joy  .

hi Zoie,Suzi, Jess

Well as for me I drank loads of cranberry last night and it seems to have done the trick feel loads better and I got up at 6 this morning did a hour work out then went to cafe had breakfast while hubby went therapy and then to work so its all good  

Kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

nix- hiya hun woohoo af is here xxxx well to be honest ring the clinic cause they dont get back to you with that email address cause i tried before and got no responce!! 
as for the injections hun its not hard the blue needle to to draw up the drug and the yellow or grey needles are for injecting with hun xxx with the burserlin do it slowly as its very thick and can sting hun but after that when you stimm it will be in a pen hun xxx 
wishing you all the best xxx also where do you live cause they are doing the 1 embie thing so double check or ask doctor about it just wanted you to be prepared hun xx

kitten- glad the cranberry juice has helped keep it up for few days though hun to give yourself a proper clear out xx so soz to hear about your sister such a shame does she blame you mum?? 

hiya to everyone else hope you all well xxx

jess4zak hows you hun is it deff or did the extra crinone gel help?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi zoie yes she does but we don't say any thing if you read my Ivf diary you wil see what they did to me and yes I do blame them as well buts life and to be honest the father of mine was an A*** so it was probably fo the best.

Hi everyone.

Kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

oh dear kitten so soz youve had it hard xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Zoie - thanks.  Been calling clinic all morning, but never any answer!  Please tell me that they are better at treating you than they are at dealing with their admin !!!!!  What number did you eventually get through on ?
I live near Romford - note sure whether it'll be 1 or 2 back.  I know it was 2 before,  but maybe it's changed ?!  Will ask them if I ever get to speak to anyone!!
Not long till test day eh ?  Any thoughts or feelings yet


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ar thanks hun but I live to tell the tail   I always ask that question what if heinsite is such a good thing isn't it but I will be a mother weather this works or not we have discussed adoption and we will go for it  .

Kitten


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello to everyone

I am kinda new, am starting my 2nd cycle soon. I have been following your posts and just want to say you are all brave keep it up.I live in Basildon by the way...


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ar thanks chick and yay we are on fermilier ground I'm Brentwood so not far at all WELCOME ABOARD THE MOTHER SHIP  .

kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all xx

welcome to the thread maf xxx   hope you find it usefull, are you going barts?
kitten- very true hun these things only make us stronger  

nix i just pm you hun xxx


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi all

I am going to Barts and went through Mr Haloob as well, he had done 3 surgeries on me and all. I just turned 32 last week and my dh is 35, am starting marvelon this weekend. I can't wait to start the injections though, a bit nervous about that as I am now on Menopur, I preferred Gonal f as it was easier for me. I was on maximum strength but my eggs were not good enough to fertilise.

On a positive note am looking forward to my next cycle and gud luck for sat Zoe.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

maf- have you been barts and had your info and and given your drugs then?? you starting ivf there?? i was gonal f but did have menopur with my iuis, soz to hear about your eggs hun im sure barts will help you and get some goddies out xx x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

A question if I may peeps what is E2 because this was on my blood form to be tested for?

Kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

i think it checks you egg quality hun but not deff google it hun


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh yer didn't think of doing that  will do it now.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya, hope everyone ok.  

Not long to go Zoie, hope you are doing ok.  Had no more bleeding as such, slight spotting only since the other crinone gel, but whethet its coz period was stopping on its own or not i dunno.  Just av to wait til saturday, although hope has  gone now.

Hope everyone well xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

woohoo hun you prob just needed the top up of crinone support!!   
  everything stops and you get a bfp on saturday hun xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

WOO HOO Girlies I am   you get your BFP


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Its great to read the messages, hope everyone is well? 
Rang and got thru to Barts today - woo hoo - only took 1 week of ringing!  Anyway they confirmed I wasn't on the September waiting list.......... she said someone would get back to me within 24 hrs.  That leaves tomorrow! Bit disappointed as its now 3 months after last tx. Tick Tock y'know   ps I covered all bases by emailing all the contact addresses this time round..

Jess4Zak-hope ur ok hun?  Zoie,   4 u, Nix76 - keep at Barts, Kitten80 glad the cranberry juice is working.  Welcome maf


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

resiliant- soz to hear your not on the list!!   what are they doing!! you will prob be on the following month hun xxxx   hope they get back to you xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning girls

Zoie 1 more day   how you feeling hun.

Resiliant thats poo maybe you might be next month hopfully 

Hi jess how you doing

Maf morning to you

I am soooooooo tiered I watched sleepy hollow last night realised I had been up for 17 hours so thought better get some sleep, oh no that blasted wild cat started crying really loudly at 5 this morning I jumped out of bed thinking it was one of myn as it sounded like it and it wasn't, I was a bit consurned but what can you do its wild and it does get fed by all of us.

Kitten


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Well, first buserelin injection done and it was fine. Phew !

Resiliant - their admin is a nightmare isn't it !  I'm waiting for a call too.  HOpe you hear from them today.

Hey Kitten - how;s you ?

Zoie - only 1 more sleep!!  how you feeling hun ??   

Nix.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm good thanks its Friday that means only half day tomorrow yay then I'm off to my aunts sunday with out DH as he don't want to go I will not pressure him my mother is taking us and she wanted to leave at 8.30 in morning I said on your bike Missie I will be at yours at 9 then we can go and get Nan and granddad, it will be like the hill billies  .

Kitten


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HI all, hope you are ok, hugs and kisses to everyone who needs em, ive got plenty to go around, the amount of em ive collected up off hubby last few days.

Zoie - hope you ok, one more sleep to go   you get it.  I have not had anymore spotting or anything, ive set myself up for my fears to be confirmed tomorrow but will wait and see.

When i spoke to consultant at local hospital yesterday and they said if usinf forzen next then only have to wait for 2 periods, but If having fresh cycle then its 3 month wait inbetween, do hope barts say the same.

Love to everyone xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi jess think  I'm   for you good luck hun

Zoie best of luck hun I wont be able to see untill monday as internet is down at home  .

everyone have a lovely weekend

Kitten


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

Hiya

Thanks for the hugs and kisses Jess and I'm crossing fingers for you hun....

Gud luck for tommorrow Zoei

I envy you nix76, i wish i cud start with the injections, still got another 3 weeks to go.

Enjoy your weekend kitten  

Looking forward to the good news this weekend...

Cheers ladies


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Maf you to

Please lets have some good news girls.

Kitten


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Just a quick email to wish you good luck Zoie,  
Jess4Zak,  mental hugs from me to you! (can't compete with yr hubbie).  "fat lady singing an all that"  well I'm singing 4 you    
Thanks for the messages everyone, am waiting for my phone call from Barts.  May be starting this month - woo hooo- finger x'd for all of us.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello peeps

Just popping in

Any news yet Zoie?

Kitten


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

omg!!! jess4zak so glad you got your bfp!!!! so happy for you hun keep us updated xxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya all

Well talk about mess with your emotions.  You've all been there for me all week whilst i've cried my way through the 2nd week of the 2ww as I started bleeding, I honestly thought that was it and werent even goin to bother with the test today and guess what i got     shocked the pair of us, thank you everyone for the last week xx

Zoie how are you


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Jess - massive congrats hun!  That's fantastic news !!!!!!!!

Zoie - how's you hun ?

Nix.


----------



## mac1 (Jun 20, 2009)

jess4zak - huge congrats! That's fantastic news - very happy for you.

Zoie - How are you? was your test day today? 

Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely weekend weather.

Love Mac x


----------



## Resiliant12 (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG - Jess4Zak, congratulations,    sooooooooooo pleased for you, woo hoo,


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

Jess you must be pleased

Zoie  hope you are ok gal 

Nix how are you getting on with the injections

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend...

Take care


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi everyone 
congrats jess4zac i bet you are well happy hun....well done 
zoie...i keep looking for your post   wasnt you ment to test yesturday?  how did it go 
hi bellini how are you hun


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Jess see what did I say I new it was going to be a BFP   I'm so happy for you   

Zoie my love is everything ok your keeping us in dispence and worried  

Hi Clom how's you

Bellini you ok

Hi Maf, Mac

I had a very tiering weekend it went so fast feel I need to sleep, AF arrived Saturday I new it was coming but it was early   Sunday I went to my aunts for cousin birthday and send of for UNI we had a great laugh cleared the air a bit as well, family stuff you no the drill everyone has them. We played the wii I was on my aunts team and we won because we are GREAT  .

Kitten


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Sorry I have been more of a lurker than a poster this cycle.

I'm currently on day 20.  I am hoping and praying that this is THE one  

I don't want to believe that I will need my ICSI appointment IYSWIM.  It just seems so overwhelming at the moment.

Hope everyone's ok. Seems like we have a few fantastic results this month - good luck to you all.

  

Praying for you all.

Love Bellini xxx
10 days till Vegas!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Jess - big congratulations well done.

Hi to everyone else, hope all ok.

I haven't offically started yet,  but keep reading up on web when i get the chance.  Ordered a good book called inconceviable lots of tips to lower FSH might be worth a go for some ladies also ordered a Yoga DVD for fertility, omg I would end up with broken bones some of the positions I need to get into in order to unblock my ovaries!!  
Any way the reason I'm posting I had my initial appointment on July 21st and I'm still waiting for news, does anyone know when I might be starting?
Thanks

Lindsey


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

HIya everybody.  Hope you are ok.

Kitten you were so right, you little psychic  

Lins good luck with it all, im not sure how long til you get your appt, but keep onto barts as they forgot about us, so email them often .

Anyone heard form Zoie, hope shes ok x

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is OK ?  

Hey Jess4zak - how you feeling hun ?  Has it sunk in yet ?  

I'm a bit worried about Zoie too.  Hope you're OK hun !  We're all here for you.  

As for me - still downregging and still going OK.  DH is an expert stabber it seems    No side effects as yet, but then at only 4 days in, would it be too soon for any yet anyways  

Nix.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes Jess I have been known for being psychic  .

Zoie my luv were are you.

Kitten


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

hiya All

Hi Nix - no it hasnt completly sunk in yet, we still being bit cautious til we have that scan to be sure, just waiting for a date.  Going to have it done at our local hospital instead of having to do the long drive to barts.  We did another test this morning just to check we read the first two right  .

Anyway hope the down reg goes ok.  I didnt think it was as bad as they had said it would be, had the occasional hot flush and a couple of dizzy spells but in general i thought it was not too bad

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Good luck with scan Jess hope all is ok with baby.

Hello Lins, Bellini, Zoie.

Kitten


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

I can not believe this.  Just got my follow-up appointment for Bart's and it is not until Jan.  I thought that I would be starting again in November as everyone else has been told 3 AF's and then start again.  Now I have to wait until Jan.  I can not believe this.  And then I suppose I would have to wait again on the waiting list, I cannot believe this.  I am so upset.  So be happy with those BFP's cause it's even worse than you can imagine as you wait for the follow-up.  I think we will end up giving up on NHS and start paying cause we just don't have the time to wait around again.  It could end up being a year before I get to go again.


Sorry for the rant,  I am so upset.  I really just didn't think it could get worse.

Suzi


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Suzia,  so sorry they're making you wait so damn long!  What reason have they given ??  Is this for a follow up apointment to see a consultant ?  If so, am sure I've read on here that you can chose to pay for a private appointment to see a consultant to speed things up.

Rant away hun - we all know what an annoying pain the ar$e Barts and their admin is !   

As for me - still downregging and all OK at the moment, except AF seems to have reappeared today on CD13 (I started DR'ing on CD2) - am assuming this is normal !??!

Nix.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Suzi so sorry hun that you have to wait so long I still haven't had my first consultant appointment up there yet then I have to wait again on waiting list I suppose.

Kitten


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

Hiya everyone

Suzi- I'm so sorry for the news, I just think might be betta to send them an email as I don't think it is fair to wait that long. How is everyone else doing? 

Jess How are you feeling?

Kitten Hoping you are well hun...

Zoie It is not the same without you... miss you hun...

Nix I think Zoie had her AF whilst she had her injections, we are all individuals reacting differently

Hi and god luck to everyone else

Love Maf


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya all im still around just been busy lol
nix i had a bleed when doing d/r hun you have to thats what the drugs are designed for hun to get your linning down xxx if your bleeding while stimming then ring them straight away xxx goodluck xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

zoie...how did testing go hun hope your ok.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm good thanks Maf, do you think Zoie is ok its not looking good, I would have thought she would be screaming with excitment, then again she could be keeping her  and teasing us.

Kitten


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

Probably she is. I will keep positive until....The thing is she is so open, tis realy not like her


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi kitten and maf how are you both  ive been christmas shopping today and im nearly done    ive never started this early before


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I brought some mince pie's and we ate a whole box already yum yum  .

Kitten


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

kitten80...lol...   i dont like mince pies .......do you no wear i can get some GHD's from  my dd wants them


----------



## maf (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow clomid, tis really early... Don't mind me really efficient gal. You will be a good Mommy

Kitten glad you enjoyed your mince pies, i'm also not really keen at least I tried them.

keep well...


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi everyone

Kitten we also got mince pies last night, my hubby was bit excited thinking christmas mus be coming, me well im a bar humbug and would rather get christmas over so we can look forward to the summer coming!!!

Suzia that is rubbish about barts, we got told that it was  x3 periods.  Have you tried a lady called Kim her number is 0207 6017540 she is a fertility service manager at barts. Pals (patient advice liason service) gave us her number.  We got missed off the list twice when we were waiting for our ivf appointment and then we got told another 2 month wait when we had already waited 4, and she got it sorted for us, nothing to lose but everything to gain, take care hun xxxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement everyone.  Been feeling a bit down the past couple of days and then this happened it just set me off.  I'm trying to calm down before I call them.  DH emailed them and they said they have passed it on and we will hear back soon.  I will give them until tomorrow.

Thanks for that number jess4zac, I just may use it tomorrow and see if it helps.  I was prepared to wait 3 months and get started again in Nov, but I don't want to wait 5months for just an appointment.  

Hope the rest of you are doing better. 

Suzi


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps Clom I have Nickie Clark's and they are brilliant my mum got them from studio cards. 

I now fancy the next box all this talk about mince pies  .

Suzie I rang that Kim on that number got straight though and she was so helpfull.

Kitten


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208026.0


----------

